# For Sale Watershed Goforth™ Duffel



## DavidPaul (Aug 17, 2019)

New, never used Watershed Goforth Duffel
Rugged carrying handles
Several lash points along the 2" wide webbing
1" Beastie D’s on sides
Multiple compression straps
Compatible with the Ocoee Padded Liner
Closure lubricant included 

Specifications
Dimensions: Rolled 9" Height x 16" Width x 7.25" Depth 
Capacity: Rolled 640 cu in (10.5L) 
Closure Type: ZipDry® 
Opening Size: 13 inches 
Weight: 1.5 lbs
Asking $124.00


----------

